# May 15-16, 2004 antique tractor show Jacktown, PA



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The Blue Mountain Antique Gas & Steam Engine Assoc., Inc. presents the 18th annual Swap Meet and Flea Market at the Jacktown Community Center, Bangor-Richmond Road, Bangor, PA

BUY- SELL - SWAP and entertainment, food and fun

Flea Market vendors wanted, call Lloyd Osmun (908) 735-4201
More info call: (610) 588-6900


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Just moving this up so it don't drop too far down the list.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

May is just around the corner!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know if any of you folks made it or not. Nice flea market with lots of tractor stuff. I picked up a Parker lawn sweeper for $10. It is the big 42" wide commercial unit and really needs nothing done to it to be able to use it. I saw a restored Cub LoBoy for $2800 and several old Deere garden tractors in various states of neglect, all for sale or already sold. Kevin beat me to a Gravely 4 wheel tractor with no engine for $50. Anyone else make it there?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Wish i could have been there but it to far for me go.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Jody, where is my train rail?
:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Its under my carport when are you going to come and get it.:winky:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wasn't delivery covered in your duties as Super Moderator?
Guess they weren't explained too well. 

:homereat: :homereat: :homereat:


----------

